# World Ciry Rebus #17



## debodun (Jul 17, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Amsterdam?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2021)

Yep, that's correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

That one was very clever!  I thought the picture was a waterfall, and was going crazy trying to think of ciities called "Something Falls" that began with a word that sounded like some kind of rodent.


----------

